# Balmoral this weekend.



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll be along at 6:30 SUN with Charlie and afew others.

Pauly


----------



## swan (Dec 16, 2006)

Gee I didn't know there was a camping ground there - so there ya go.

I'd love to catch up with ya in the morning for an early fish but I have a wedding to go to up in the Blue Mountains with prob a late night.

But I hear the Kingies are still close in shore there. We caught a couple there a few weeks ago (as well as just up past The Spit).

Good luck ...


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Ken,

See you out there, will swing by Cobblers to see if you have left the mothership.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guys, Will be launching from Clontarf. Will see y'all out there.
Cheers......Nick 

PS - Hope those Kingies are still hanging around  :twisted:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

First day out with some of the AKFF guys. Arrived just before 6am and was just feeling my way. Watched the guys set up their kayaks and followed them out through the yatchs soon after. Krayley headed straight out of his mothership.

I followed the guys out past the the Penguin wharf and onto Middle Head. and was amazed at the number of boats and kayaks out on the water at that time of day. Anyway I lost sight of kraley and thought he must of gone round the point of Middle Head so decided to follow when bang, my first hit. Pulled it in and had a nice bonito of about 51cms. Needless to say - a PB.

Had spoken to kraley the day before and he told me to buy a rapalla CD7 Green lure. The guy at the tackle shop said that the Blue Sardine was better so went with the flow and ended up 10 mins later with another bonito. I didn't take any pliers out so couldn't remove the rapalla from this bonito so decided to put out my daughters rod - a Jervis Walker telescopic rod with 4lb line that I just keep in the car for camping trips.

I was having a ball. Anyway, thought I had better head off round the point and catch the other kayaks. Was having second thoughts as the swell and chop increased considerably round towards the heads. Didn't have to worry though as I had another strike. I've not had a fish that made the reel squeel but now I have. To make the moment even better, this fish was taking leaps out of the water!

I have to admit I don't really know how to play a fish and soon came unstuck as the fish proved tougher than the reel as reel handle snapped off! I wasn't sure what to do so started to manually twist/turn the spool for the last 15-20m of line. It all turned out ok though. Could hardly believe I had a 68cm salmon onboard. Two PBs in one morning.

Finished up with a small taylor to top off a tremendous morning on the water. My thanks to all you guys who made a first timer so welcome. Am looking foward to catching up again ar Barlings.


----------

